# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  أحبك ..

## mohammad qasaimeh

هنا توضع الصور التي تتكلم اللغات العشقية ..

الصور التي تنبض بهمسات القلوب ..

التي قد تعني لنا الكثير من الحروف ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## الامبراطور



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> 


رووووووعة
بتعقـد

----------


## The Gentle Man



----------


## الامبراطور



----------


## الامبراطور



----------


## الامبراطور



----------


## دمعة فرح

> 


 بتجنن عن جد رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## دمعة فرح

> 


بتجنن عن جد روووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## عُبادة



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## عُبادة



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بحبك ، بالاشارات ..

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## عُبادة



----------


## آلجوري

>

----------


## عُبادة

> 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## عُبادة

خلو اشكال ليوم ثاني :SnipeR (30): 

كلهن اليوم :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

> خلو اشكال ليوم ثاني
> 
> كلهن اليوم


 
ناشف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> ناشف


 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

ومن يقولها سواه هذا الذي يترك ظله ليرحل ....أحبك همسات ثقيلة على قلبي لعلها تجد المأوى إليك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh



----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 



يا قلبي اذهب اليها ... وتعطر بمس يديها   :Smile: 
عندما سلمني قلبه 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## آلجوري

صبــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخير ...

----------


## آلجوري

هذا ... لم يعد ملكي أنا

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري



----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## ريمي



----------


## ريمي



----------


## ريمي



----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
صاحب هاي الفكره انسان مبدع ...............مشكورين ع الصور

----------


## آلجوري

> صاحب هاي الفكره انسان مبدع ...............مشكورين ع الصور


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## down to you

والله يا جوري دمرتيني بهالصور :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بسيطة ..بسيطة  :Db465236ff: 

بس صاحب الفكرة اسمو د. محمد قسايمة هو المبدع  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنت اربد

[you]

----------


## keana

نعم 
بنت اربد
 :Smile:

----------


## down to you

> 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## down to you

> 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بتجنن :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## آلجوري

حاسس ان هاي الصورة راح تحبها يا محمد ... فيها شبه من صورتك الرمزية  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 



> جوري





> نعم 
> بنت اربد


 :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حاسس ان هاي الصورة راح تحبها يا محمد ... فيها شبه من صورتك الرمزية


 
[align=center] 
وااااااو .. جد حلوه .. شكرا جوري 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
العفو حموود  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[imgr]http://pix2pix.org/my_unzip/11961063651.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## شذى البنفسج

د.حمود رومانسي كتير
بس ولا يهمك رح اشارك بموضوعك واحط صور
































خلص بكفي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا على مشاركتك شذى ، صورك حلوين كثير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------

